# How do I view my Shoutbox?



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

My shoutbox won't show up!

I have set it so it shows, but it is not there.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2009)

what do you mean, YOUR shoutbox? 






Have you tried disabling it, then re-enabling it?
It only takes 100 posts to see it, so thats not the problem


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> what do you mean, YOUR shoutbox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try that now...


Nope.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2009)

I had it disabled until now, I just tried enabling it, but it doesn't show either.


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2009)

Try logging in then back out
I mean, log out then back in


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Try logging in then back out
> I mean, log out then back in



Thanks man! it worked!


----------

